# Itch to Snitch



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a scenario I wanted to throw up for comments. 

This is a hypothetical question. 

Many times, as part of procedure, a company has been on a job where we have tested the popcorn ceiling for asbestos 

Recently, the homeowner has had it removed by someone else after the first company found the ceiling to contain asbestos.

Over the course of about a year the popcorn was removed by this second company that the first company was 100% sure did not do what they were supposed to do as far as the abatement removal. The second company is not certified for asbestos abatement. All of the jobs had about a 7% asbestos content in them.

The fist company has known the second company for several years and also know they do a lot of popcorn removal. Like the couple jobs that the first company had first had knowledge of the owner is letting her workers remove this stuff without protecting themselves. The first company thinks that they are doing it on a regular basis. 

What should the first company do?


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Do the right thing. Protect company two's employees. Their boss is not.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Drywall1 said:


> Do the right thing. Protect company two's employees. Their boss is not.


Also protect the HO( they are still living in it.) and future Ho w/ Kids.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Ethics always prevail.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

Snitch.....then duck!

Tin Cup


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I met a man a couple of years ago that can help you. He does lead safe training and asbestos training for contractors bidding on HUD work. He takes this sort of thing very personal, and he will help you develop a course of action:

John Zilka, Senior Scientist
Applied Systems, Inc. 
1524 Eldorado Drive, 
Aliquippa, PA 15001 
724-378-7463 
[email protected]

Google this guy if you want to, and you'll find out he's a very respected big-shot with regard to asbestos and lead consulting. I think he'd like nothing better than to give you advice on how to nail that other contractor, since he was once a "by the book" contractor himself struggling with competitors breaking the rules.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I heard about a plumbing contractor in my town removing the asbestos wrapping from all the pipes of a heating system, I don't know what the scope of the work was or if a furnace was replaced or an entire system was installed. what I heard was the customer found out that they would recover the complete cost of the installation. This of course made the customers ears perk up and they ratted out their plumber and got all their monies from the contractor refunded. The contractor was heavily fined as well.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

In the 28 years I have done repair work we run across it all the time in older homes. we have a dust collector and we take all percautions to keep home owners safe. I have seen other contractors tear out ceiling and walls with asbestoes in them and I have said something to them and they look at you like your from Mars, I don't worry about any contractor who doesn't know what they are doing. If they open a ceiling or a wall and don't tell the HomeOwner that by EPA Law says a contractor has to tell a HomeOwner that if their house was built before 1989 the Contractor has to tell the HomeOwner their house could contain lead base paint or asbestoes because of the age of their house. There are so many contractors out there who don't know what they are doing that the ones who get caught ripping apart a house and they take out asbestoes and infect people should be fined and put in jail.


----------

